# I'm alive!



## BelleHedge (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey guys-

Sorry I haven't been posted, I've been reading through things, keeping updated, you know. I've just felt no need to post anything.

So... I ordered a CWS yesterday and it should be a few weeks till it gets here. No, I don't have a hedgie yet, but I've got my eyes open! 

I just wanted to let you guys know I was still here. Bye!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice to see you around!


----------



## gyaku (Jul 9, 2009)

I may not know u too well, but nice to see you.


----------



## BelleHedge (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks guys, nice to see you too.


----------

